# Time to get back on the waggon!



## Twitchy (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok, so I think it's time to slouch up to the back of the weight loss waggon & clamber back on! 

...Things have been really hectic & stressful for the last few months - although I was good & didn't put any weight on over Christmas, sadly I let the prospect of the theatre laser pysch me out a bit (ok, a lot!! ) & I put on a few pounds in Jan, so I'm back up to 12 st again.  But I guess I've just got to get a grip & decide there's no such thing as a good time to try & lose weight, the kids will always be having tummy bugs, trips to walk in centre for various bumps & scrapes etc, hubby will often have to work away etc, so I'm just going to have to make the decision to stop making excuses & start being more disciplined about what I eat, & try & squeeze in some time for exercise! Hopefully the knock on effect will be better blood glucose control & improved mood too, so what am I waiting for?! So here goes...


----------



## alisonz (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh Twitchy what I wouldn't give to be 12 stone  Best of luck hunny we're all here to back you up xxxx


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2011)

Twitchy welcome onboard the more the merrier hun, good luck in your weight loss journey, we are all in this together so anything that you need help or motivation with just ask xx


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks ladies  I know 12st doesn't sound terrible, but I'm not that tall, so I'm clinically obese, and having had the big D since early infancy I'm kinda paranoid about anything that might contribute to ill health - i want to be as active as I can be to keep up with the kids lol!  Ideally I somehow need to shift 2 stone to get to a more ideal weight...that said I weighed 9st when I went to uni! (Sad to say I didn't appreciate it at the time alas!).

Hope everyone's doing ok. x


----------

